# B+E / trailer towing training - Cornwall



## Bryony&Ty (19 April 2014)

I'm hoping to do my B+E test this year so I can tow my trailer and not rely on the hubby! 

Westcountry Training have quoted 2 days training at £200 per day plus VAT with the test fee on top which sounds incredibly expensive! 

Can anyone recommend somewhere that is good but doesn't charge the earth?


----------



## ROG (19 April 2014)

Bryony&Ty said:



			I'm hoping to do my B+E test this year so I can tow my trailer and not rely on the hubby! 

Westcountry Training have quoted 2 days training at £200 per day plus VAT with the test fee on top which sounds incredibly expensive! 

Can anyone recommend somewhere that is good but doesn't charge the earth?
		
Click to expand...

How long is the training day - 4 6 8 hours ?
Is the test on day 2 ?


----------



## Shutterbug (19 April 2014)

CTTS in Bathgate do a 3 day course with the test on the third day at £580 - thats inclusive of lessons, test and VAT


----------



## Bryony&Ty (19 April 2014)

They didn't as how long the day was but said its usually 2 - 2.5 days training and test on third day. Just seemed very expensive!


----------



## ROG (19 April 2014)

near me its about £650 all incl done over 3 x 4 hour half days with test on day 3


----------

